# Disability



## squeezablysoft (Feb 19, 2011)

As a disabled person myself, I was wondering, since some FAs fantasize about the object of their affection growing to the point of immobility, Are FAs more open to/less turned-off by disabled ppl than most others are?


----------



## abel (Feb 19, 2011)

squeezablysoft said:


> As a disabled person myself, I was wondering, since some FAs fantasize about the object of their affection growing to the point of immobility, Are FAs more open to/less turned-off by disabled ppl than most others are?



No, it just doesn't seem right, and my mind naturally doesn't go there.

Do you want people to be turned on by your disability? Just asking, not judging either way.


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 19, 2011)

I know men (some on this forum) who ONLY go after immobile,close to immobile, or disabled persons. I can name 3 off the top of my head--one whom only wants to be with disabled people for the money/don't have to support them aspect. He's a horribly boring letch who only goes after women that he can move in with cos he doesn't want to have to work for a relationship. Sad, but true.


----------



## imfree (Feb 19, 2011)

squeezablysoft said:


> As a disabled person myself, I was wondering, since some FAs fantasize about the object of their affection growing to the point of immobility, Are FAs more open to/less turned-off by disabled ppl than most others are?



"Mostly an FFA, but enjoy my own padding and if people want to worship me for that, I'll allow them to. "

Aaah, change that to BHMFA and I could own that sig line myself! Disabled and an ex oxygen patient myself, I'm open to disabled people. Just within the past 5 or so years ago, I've begun to suspect that my lifelong poor tolerance to exercise may have been because of inability to maintain oxygen saturation. I'm off oxygen now, but my saturation falls quickly with exertion. Some people are disabled because they are fat and some people are fat because they are disabled, in my opinion.


----------



## squeezablysoft (Feb 19, 2011)

abel said:


> No, it just doesn't seem right, and my mind naturally doesn't go there.
> 
> Do you want people to be turned on by your disability? Just asking, not judging either way.



I wasn't necessarily referring to ppl being turned on BY disability so much as being turned on by ppl who happen to have a disability, either because or in spite of it. If someone was turned on by my disability, I guess it'd be a little strange for me, but as an FFA and someone with a fetish for ppl who wear glasses/have visual impairments, I'd get where they were coming from.


----------



## squeezablysoft (Feb 19, 2011)

imfree said:


> "Mostly an FFA, but enjoy my own padding and if people want to worship me for that, I'll allow them to. "
> 
> Aaah, change that to BHMFA and I could own that sig line myself! Disabled and an ex oxygen patient myself, I'm open to disabled people. Just within the past 5 or so years ago, I've begun to suspect that my lifelong poor tolerance to exercise may have been because of inability to maintain oxygen saturation. I'm off oxygen now, but my saturation falls quickly with exertion. Some people are disabled because they are fat and some people are fat because they are disabled, in my opinion.



Glad you like my sig! Yes, I do think that is true, I'm prolly heavier than I would be without a disability that limits my mobility (I mean my natural, not trying to lose or trying to gain, weight; even without a disability I'd likely have extra fat because I like it). Also I think actually I'm "fatter" for my weight and height than the charts suggest, as I have lower muscle mass than average, therefore a greater percentage of my weight is fat compared to the average able-bodied person my size. For example, my weight generally fluctuates from the upper "healthy" BMI to the lower "overweight" BMI categories, yet my hips measure around 40 inches and my waist around 35, give or take, giving me an "unhealthy" waist-to-hip ratio and fatter appearance than my weight and BMI would suggest.


----------



## Webmaster (Feb 24, 2011)

squeezablysoft said:


> As a disabled person myself, I was wondering, since some FAs fantasize about the object of their affection growing to the point of immobility, Are FAs more open to/less turned-off by disabled ppl than most others are?



I think FAs who have fat or very fat partners in real life, and not just in fantasy, are definitely more understanding and more compassionate towards physical challenges.

I will say here that I don't like the term "disabled," and I like "differently abled" even less. Being "able" simply stands for fitting into society's expectation of what an average person ought to be able to do, and those expectations are totally arbitrary. Often, someone "disabled" would not be disabled at all if society just tried a little harder to broaden their horizons and a bit more caring about making sure the world fits more than only most.


----------



## Dromond (Feb 24, 2011)

The term "disabled" is frowned on in the disability community. "Person with a disability" is better. You can have a disability and not be disabled. A disability is something your body does not do but should, or something it does incorrectly. People with disabilities can lead fulfilling lives, earn a living, do all the things that so called "able bodied" people can do. It just takes some adaptation.

Some have disabilities that are profound enough to affect their ability to earn a living. I am one of those people. But within my capabilities, I enjoy life. It is all about perspective, really.

As to the opening post, I can't answer the question. I don't have those fantasies.


----------



## Adrian (May 11, 2011)

As one who watched (with great enjoyment) his wife become SSBBW, towards the end I saw how it limited her. So, while I enjoyed the process of her gaining weight (of which she was not trying to do), I also saw her finding mobility more and more difficult and how it affected her self opinion and image. I was not thrilled with my wife losing weight -I found I really loved SSBBWs but, I could not complain for I understood the reasons she lost weight.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 20, 2011)

I tend to dislike being anywhere near people who are visibly "disabled" - those who clearly do not look or operate like a "normal" human being. It just bothers me; I feel like I'm flaunting my not-disabled-ness in front of them, even though that's not true.


----------



## Dromond (May 20, 2011)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I tend to dislike being anywhere near people who are visibly "disabled" - *those who clearly do not look or operate like a "normal" human being*. It just bothers me; I feel like I'm flaunting my not-disabled-ness in front of them, even though that's not true.



I find the bolded sentence offensive, but I'll let it pass. I'm more interested in how you came by this "dislike." What do you think the root cause of it is?


----------



## Mathias (May 20, 2011)

Dromond said:


> The term "disabled" is frowned on in the disability community. "Person with a disability" is better. You can have a disability and not be disabled. A disability is something your body does not do but should, or something it does incorrectly. People with disabilities can lead fulfilling lives, earn a living, do all the things that so called "able bodied" people can do. It just takes some adaptation.
> 
> Some have disabilities that are profound enough to affect their ability to earn a living. I am one of those people. But within my capabilities, I enjoy life. It is all about perspective, really.
> 
> As to the opening post, I can't answer the question. I don't have those fantasies.



As someone who is also disabled, everything about this statement is so very true.



Forgotten_Futures said:


> I tend to dislike being anywhere near people who are visibly "disabled" - those who clearly do not look or operate like a "normal" human being. It just bothers me; I feel like I'm flaunting my not-disabled-ness in front of them, even though that's not true.



Here's advice that'd probably do you some good- Get to know the person with the disability and know that it doesn't define them.


----------



## tonynyc (May 20, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Here's advice that'd probably do you some good- Get to know the person with the disability and know that it doesn't define them.



*M*athias: very good points. Heck I have a neighbor that is blind and he's been able to do so much things with his life - far more than some able bodied folks ( obtained his Phd from Temple University - Travels to Africa - Writes Books - navigates our crazy streets and mass transit (buses and trains)...

It just made me think of these quotes below....

 _Disability is a matter of perception. If you can do just one thing well, you're needed by someone. _Martina Navratilova 

_The only disability in life is a bad attitude. _- Scott Hamilton

_"Not everything that is faced can be changed, but nothing can be changed until it is faced."_ - James Baldwin
===========================================

Don't know how much you read about the sport of powerlifting-but, wanted to share this video below about Bob Wieland 

*Bob Wieland videoclip*

Bob Wieland  Strength Legend 

*A great legend that INSPIRES other..*


----------

